# Laptop versagt bei 3D Mark 2006



## TimN (26. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe auf dem neuen Laptop meiner Schwester 3D Mark 2006 laufen lassen. Ich habe nicht erwartet, dass er allzu viele Punkte bekommt, aber bei dem Ergebnis war ich dann doch verwundert:
260 Punkte

Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.. Der Laptop ist ganz neu und nicht soooo schlecht.
es handelt sich um ein Laptop der Marke VAIO. 
CPU: Intel Pentium M 1,73 GHz
RAM: 1GB
Die Grafikkarte: GeForce 6400 Go (128MB | MemClock 702MHz | Core Clock 398MHz)


Ich denke, damit sollten zumindest 600 Punkte zu erreichen sein...
oder nicht?
Woran kann das liegen? Vielleicht schlechte Treiber? Auf dem Laptop wurden noch keine speizellen Treiber eingerichtet, alles Standard.


gruß,
tim


----------



## chmee (27. Februar 2006)

Tja, ne 6400 mit Turbocache. Das ist nur ne bessere 6200. Aber keine Konkurrenz zur 6600 oder 6800 Mobileversion. Außerdem sind die 3DMarks seit 2-3 Generationen nur noch auf HiEnd-Karten-Vergleiche ausgerichtet. Meine ATI-9800XT konnte schon beim 2003 Mark nicht mehr mitstinken. Wer den Vergleich braucht......

Du kannst natürlich mal neue NVidia Treiber raufwerfen oder die Tweak-Treiber bei http://www.guru3d.com

mfg chmee


----------



## TimN (27. Februar 2006)

Achso...

ich bin zu gute Ergebnisse von meinem PC gewohnt... (4700 Punkte GeForce 7800 GTX)
Die 6400 go unterstützt ja auch kein HDR...


gruß,
tim


----------

